# Шейный остеохондроз? Кругом голова



## YNWA (23 Апр 2016)

Добрый день!!! Такое произошло со мной( с утра открыл глаза...лежа на спине, перевернулся на бок, закружилась голова сильно и прошло.....встал из положения лежа, кругом голова и прошло( не придал значения, один раз думаю, может резко поднялся. Днем того же дня лег на пол поиграть с малышом и опять тоже самое....кружит от смены положения и проходит. При ходьбк и сидении в течении дня если не менять положение головы на гориз и вертик или наоборот, то все нормально. И еще заметил...если я буду ложиться вот таким способом: сначала на колени, потом на живот все хорошо, но стоит перевернуться на спину или на бок, опять кружит....
Конечно до этой ночи был недосып около трех дней!!! Ходил к врачу, он мне шею потрогал, сказад мышцы вроде все в тонусе, не напряжены, только в одном месте слева сбоку больно трогать, и сзади шея болит((( вот такая печалька, подскажите!!!!
ПС: назначил доктор пока уколы мидокалм, пикамилон на 10 дней, электрофорез шейного отдела с эуфилином!!! Подскажите, нужно ваше мнение!!!


----------



## La murr (23 Апр 2016)

*YNWA*, Андрей, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Василий Чайка (23 Апр 2016)

YNWA написал(а):


> Добрый день!!! Такое произошло со мной( с утра открыл глаза...лежа на спине, перевернулся на бок, закружилась голова сильно и прошло.....встал из положения лежа, кругом голова и прошло( не придал значения, один раз думаю, может резко поднялся. Днем того же дня лег на пол поиграть с малышом и опять тоже самое....кружит от смены положения и проходит. При ходьбк и сидении в течении дня если не менять положение головы на гориз и вертик или наоборот, то все нормально. И еще заметил...если я буду ложиться вот таким способом: сначала на колени, потом на живот все хорошо, но стоит перевернуться на спину или на бок, опять кружит....
> Конечно до этой ночи был недосып около трех дней!!! Ходил к врачу, он мне шею потрогал, сказад мышцы вроде все в тонусе, не напряжены, только в одном месте слева сбоку больно трогать, и сзади шея болит((( вот такая печалька, подскажите!!!!
> ПС: назначил доктор пока уколы мидокалм, пикамилон на 10 дней, электрофорез шейного отдела с эуфилином!!! Подскажите, нужно ваше мнение!!!


Здравствуйте, Андрей. Если есть рентген - вышлите. Нет - сделайте рентгенографию шейного отдела позвоночника в двух проекциях - прямая и боковая.


----------



## YNWA (25 Апр 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, Андрей. Если есть рентген - вышлите. Нет - сделайте рентгенографию шейного отдела позвоночника в двух проекциях - прямая и боковая.


Да делал рентген шеи в сентябре 2015 года.


----------



## Василий Чайка (25 Апр 2016)

YNWA написал(а):


> Да делал рентген шеи в сентябре 2015 года.
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 83428 Посмотреть вложение 83429


Есть деформация  канала позвоночной артерии и поэтому смена положения головы приводит к частичной ее компрессии. Более точно сказать - доплер сосудов шеи. Это лечиться, но нет быстро и нет так как назначил врач.


----------



## YNWA (25 Апр 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Есть деформация  канала позвоночной артерии и поэтому смена положения головы приводит к частичной ее компрессии. Более точно сказать - доплер сосудов шеи. Это лечиться, но нет быстро и нет так как назначил врач.


спасибо!!! как это лечиться??? то есть от всех этих уколов мое головокружение не уйдет???


----------



## Василий Чайка (25 Апр 2016)

YNWA написал(а):


> спасибо!!! как это лечиться??? то есть от всех этих уколов мое головокружение не уйдет???


Нет не уйдёт. Точно сказать можно после доплера и выявления на каком уровне служение и что к этому приводит


----------



## YNWA (25 Апр 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Нет не уйдёт. Точно сказать можно после доплера и выявления на каком уровне служение и что к этому приводит


доплер-это узи сосудов шеи? я это делал в том году.....там все нормально было!!! вообще у меня такого головкружения не было никогда......я это еще связываю с тем, что накануне занимался в трен зале и делал упражнение на мышцы шеи и дельты.....может что из за этого, но хотя и раньше такое делал.....


----------



## Василий Чайка (25 Апр 2016)

YNWA написал(а):


> доплер-это узи сосудов шеи? я это делал в том году.....там все нормально было!!! вообще у меня такого головкружения не было никогда......я это еще связываю с тем, что накануне занимался в трен зале и делал упражнение на мышцы шеи и дельты.....может что из за этого, но хотя и раньше такое делал.....


Вот почитайте. Хотя сдесь о головной боли, но причины головокружения те же
http://vchaika.com/blog/golovnaya_bol._mozhno_li_ot_nee_izbavitsya


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2016)

И почитайте про синдром Доброкачественного Позиционного Головокружения.
Маневр надо делать. Лекарства тут вторичны.


----------



## YNWA (26 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И почитайте про синдром Доброкачественного Позиционного Головокружения.
> Маневр надо делать. Лекарства тут вторичны.


СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ!!! Это кстати похоже на мою проблему.....
что за маневр??? Еще у меня в данный момент есть небольшой звон в левом ухе и сопли, бывает даже зеленые....может в этом есть какое то совпадение?!

Доктор Ступин, Вы мне написали про ДППГ, я заметил что и руки в посл время сильно потеют(



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И почитайте про синдром Доброкачественного Позиционного Головокружения.
> Маневр надо делать. Лекарства тут вторичны.


Почитал про маневр!!! Попробовал сделать сегодня днем( во всех положениях головокружение!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2016)

Значит везде камни.
Может к доктору сходить?


----------



## YNWA (26 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит везде камни.
> Может к доктору сходить?


Сейчас делал маневры!!! Влево ложусь, голова на 45 гр, поднимаюсь, нормально, не кружит, вправо ложусь в 1й раз, кружит, прошло, поднялся кружит, со 2го раза при "ложении" уже не кружит, но при вставании всегда кружит.....нужно поделать 2-3 дня как и пишут, может пройдет? пью еще тагисту!!!


----------



## YNWA (26 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит везде камни.
> Может к доктору сходить?


Еще вопрос тогда...как вас зовут? И если не пройдет после маневров, что предпринимать??? Я живу в небольшом городке


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2016)

Найти в городке врача, который в этом разбирается.


----------



## YNWA (26 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Найти в городке врача, который в этом разбирается.


так что делать, если все пойдет не так, как хочеться, доктор?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2016)

А все пойдёт так, не от лечения так от времени камни растворяться и все пройдёт. Только не сформируйте  психоэмоциональную зависимость.
Пока лфк спец и манёвр.
Пришлите письмо на Sfp05@mail..ru , пришлю инструкцию


----------



## YNWA (27 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А все пойдёт так, не от лечения так от времени камни растворяться и все пройдёт. Только не сформируйте  психоэмоциоеюнальную зависимость.
> Пока лфк спец и манёвр.
> Пришлите письмо на Sfp05@mail..ru , пришлю инструкцию


Спасибо за понимание и помощь!!! Блин, психзависимость сама непроизвольно вырабатывается, тк есть определенные проблемы со здоровьем...но надо думать только позитивно, и все будет хорошо!!!!) письмо я вам выслал!!!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А все пойдёт так, не от лечения так от времени камни растворяться и все пройдёт. Только не сформируйте  психоэмоциоеюнальную зависимость.
> Пока лфк спец и манёвр.
> Пришлите письмо на Sfp05@mail..ru , пришлю инструкцию


А от чего эти камни образовываются???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2016)

Это кристаллы.
Точно не известно. 
Комплекс причин.


----------



## YNWA (27 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это кристаллы.
> Точно не известно.
> Комплекс причин.


У меня шея тоже болит сзади..это то может быть хоть частичной причиной головокружения, шатания?


----------



## Александр79 (27 Апр 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Есть деформация  канала позвоночной артерии и поэтому смена положения головы приводит к частичной ее компрессии. Более точно сказать - доплер сосудов шеи. Это лечиться, но нет быстро и нет так как назначил врач.


Простите, а как вы собираетесь лечить деформацию канала позвоночной артерии упражнениями? У вас что как то видоизменится в позвонке (кости) этот канал? Очень интересна ваша логика...


----------



## Василий Чайка (27 Апр 2016)

Александр79 написал(а):


> Простите, а как вы собираетесь лечить деформацию канала позвоночной артерии упражнениями? У вас что как то видоизменится в позвонке (кости) этот канал? Очень интересна ваша логика...


Если Вы знает чем вызвана деформация, тогда можно. Но не всегда и поэтому тут индивидуальный подход.


----------



## YNWA (27 Апр 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*,  *Доктор Ступин*,  *Доктор Ступин*,


Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Если Вы знает чем вызвана деформация, тогда можно. Но не всегда и поэтому тут индивидуальный подход.


как я могу узнать чем вызвана у меня деформация?)


----------



## Василий Чайка (28 Апр 2016)

Для Вас это не имеет значения, только для доктора, что бы устранить травмирующие элементы если это возможно. Сначала сделайте, то что рекомендовал доктор Ступин. Если результата не будет - тогда уже займемся деформацией


----------



## YNWA (28 Апр 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Для Вас это не имеет значения, только для доктора, что бы устранить травмирующие элементы если это возможно. Сначала сделайте, то что рекомендовал доктор Ступин. Если результата не будет - тогда уже займемся деформацией


ок, спс


----------



## Александр79 (28 Апр 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Если Вы знает чем вызвана деформация, тогда можно. Но не всегда и поэтому тут индивидуальный подход.


Вы мой вопрос не поняли?! Я спросил КАК можно изменить канал позвоночной артерии? Это же кость!!! Кроме хирургического метода я другие не представляю. КАК? 

П.С. Я не спрашиваю можно или нет?! Я спрашиваю КАК? Ибо для меня очевидно, что это невозможно, кроме хирургии.


----------



## YNWA (28 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А все пойдёт так, не от лечения так от времени камни растворяться и все пройдёт. Только не сформируйте  психоэмоциоеюнальную зависимость.
> Пока лфк спец и манёвр.
> Пришлите письмо на Sfp05@mail..ru , пришлю инструкцию


Добрый день!!! Вы мне хотели скинуть инструкцию на почту!!!!


----------



## Василий Чайка (28 Апр 2016)

Александр79 написал(а):


> Вы мой вопрос не поняли?! Я спросил КАК можно изменить канал позвоночной артерии? Это же кость!!! Кроме хирургического метода я другие не представляю. КАК?
> 
> П.С. Я не спрашиваю можно или нет?! Я спрашиваю КАК? Ибо для меня очевидно, что это невозможно, кроме хирургии.


50% да  и  50% нет. Посмотрите строение канала позвоночной артерии. Тут не нужна хирургия, поскольку ссужение происходит не в кости, а за ее пределами

Вот Вам несколько картинок - http://vchaika.com/blog/golovnaya_bol._mozhno_li_ot_nee_izbavitsya


----------



## YNWA (28 Апр 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> 50% да  и  50% нет. Посмотрите строение канала позвоночной артерии. Тут не нужна хирургия, поскольку ссужение происходит не в кости, а за ее пределами
> 
> Вот Вам несколько картинок - http://vchaika.com/blog/golovnaya_bol._mozhno_li_ot_nee_izbavitsya


А за счет чего происходит сужение? Травма или как то артерия чем то закупоривается?


----------



## Василий Чайка (28 Апр 2016)

YNWA написал(а):


> А за счет чего происходит сужение? Травма или как то артерия чем то закупоривается?


артерия сдавливается из вне одним из травмирующих элементов - смещенный позвонок, псевдоостеофит, истенный остеофит.....


----------



## Александр79 (29 Апр 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> артерия сдавливается из вне одним из травмирующих элементов - смещенный позвонок, псевдоостеофит, истенный остеофит.....


 Допустим, это так, что на самом деле звучит оооочень сомнительно, особенно про псевдо- остеофиты, термин который я так и не нашёл. Но каким образом тогда по вашей логике физические упражнения могут повлиять на удаление остеофита и возвращение позвонка на место?


----------



## Василий Чайка (29 Апр 2016)

Александр79 написал(а):


> Допустим, это так, что на самом деле звучит оооочень сомнительно, особенно про псевдо- остеофиты, термин который я так и не нашёл. Но каким образом тогда потвашей логике физические упражнения могут повлиять на удаление остеофита и возвращение позвонка на место?


Давайте не будем заниматься угадыванием, потому что я не гадалка и Вы думаю тоже. Я, как врач вертебролог, нахожу четкую причину ( в данном случаи травмирующий элемент - один и или несколько), далее устраняю их (если это возможно, если нет - тогда к нейрохирургу сразу направляю). Упражнениями остеофит не убрать, для этого существует своя методика. Упражнения нужны для того, что бы не дать возможности развиваться процессу повторно!!!


----------



## YNWA (29 Апр 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Давайте не будем заниматься угадыванием, потому что я не гадалка и Вы думаю тоже. Я, как врач вертебролог, нахожу четкую причину ( в данном случаи травмирующий элемент - один и или несколько), далее устраняю их (если это возможно, если нет - тогда к нейрохирургу сразу направляю). Упражнениями остеофит не убрать, для этого существует своя методика. Упражнения нужны для того, что бы не дать возможности развиваться процессу повторно!!!


Я почитал в инете и не понял что такое остеофит...и про какие вы говорите упражнения?!


----------



## Василий Чайка (29 Апр 2016)

YNWA написал(а):


> Я почитал в инете и не понял что такое остеофит...и про какие вы говорите упражнения?!


остеофит - это вырост костной ткани (костный шип).
 Как пример (но нужно индивидуально подбирать) - http://vchaika.com/blog/pochemu_net_zhelaemogo_effekta_ot_lfk


----------



## YNWA (29 Апр 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> остеофит - это вырост костной ткани (костный шип).
> Как пример (но нужно индивидуально подбирать) - http://vchaika.com/blog/pochemu_net_zhelaemogo_effekta_ot_lfk


мне 34 года!!! это возможно???


----------



## Василий Чайка (29 Апр 2016)

Если это касается позвоночника - да, других болезней -не скажу, нужно разбираться.


----------

